# Angels 4 Sale



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I have 25 -30 mm body size Angels for sale. These juveniles are 3 - 4 months old. Some will turn out veil finned as the original parent stock had those genes.

I have Marbles, Goldens & Platinums.

$3 each / $2 each for groups of 5 or more.






If you are interested please PM me or send me a text (604) 240-096two

Thanks


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I wish they stayed small.. if there was a pygmy angel fish that would be most ideal haha.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dou said:


> I wish they stayed small.. if there was a pygmy angel fish that would be most ideal haha.


Buy his stunted runts:bigsmile:


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Buy his stunted runts:bigsmile:


Stunted is still too large haha. I want them permanently at the 1-2" size!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Dou said:


> Stunted is still too large haha. I want them permanently at the 1-2" size!


You could sell them when they get big and get more smaller ones 

I've seen those fish in person. They are NICE!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Bump ... I have adjusted price. Hope this helps, rather these fish go to other BCA members than the open market


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Bump ... still have Goldens & Marbles left ...


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Bump. These fish are growing I have Marbels & Goldens.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought 8 for the school tanks and the kids just fell in love with these beautiful, healthy juv. angelfish. Highly recommend.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I bought 8 for the school tanks and the kids just fell in love with these beautiful, healthy juv. angelfish. Highly recommend.


I agree, beautiful little angels, got a dozen of them recently all are doing well. My wife liked them so much I'm being forced to set up another tank in the living room so that she can enjoy them without having to go down to the fishroom!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for the support ... much appreciated. Glad they are doing well. Now my mom is hooked (pardon the pun) on them and I found a good 30 g bow front for her on CL ... so her first fish request Angels ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> I agree, beautiful little angels, got a dozen of them recently all are doing well. My wife liked them so much I'm being forced to set up another tank in the living room so that she can enjoy them without having to go down to the fishroom!


Now that's a testimonial.

I'm even thinking of getting a few to keep at home as well, since all 8 are in Bella's & Felicia's classroom aquariums.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Family Day Bump ...

I still have a few of these fish left, same price, but add 3 weeks for growth from the initial post, which I have revised above. Anthony has dibs on the last 2 Platinums but there are probably 20 - 25 Goldens and the same number of Marbles left


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

too bad anthony has dibs on the platinium. i would like to buy a golden + a platinum.


----------

